# Horlogerie indépendante : superbe reportage à voir



## Olivier Müller (Jan 31, 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Si, un soir, vous avez quelques minutes à passer, regardez cet extraordinaire reportage sur l'horloger indépendant Philippe Dufour. En un seul mot : c'est beau. C'est même magnifique.






Enjoy !


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Merci pour le lien! Les premières quelques minutes sont très intéressants. Je télécharge le reste de la vidéo maintenant. :-!


----------



## Olivier Müller (Jan 31, 2010)

Oui, c'est un très beau reportage, qui, pour une fois, laisse la part belle à l'émotion et à l'humain, et non pas à la simple technique. Nous avons interviewé Philippe cet été, l'homme est ici réellement bien décrit.


----------

